# Training Leila and Wilber



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

My babies are young but I need to potty train them because they are pooping all over my apt. I don't mind cleaning. Try are 7 weeks now. What should I do!?! I was thinking to take them to petco for them to train the. But they need to be vaccine it first. I new help, advice. 

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Since your pups should realistically still be with their mother for another 2 months; they are waaay too young to be worrying about training of any kind! 

They are tiny babies and really would be safer confined to an x-pen or playpen until they grow and are vaccinated. You can bring disease in on your shoes or clothing; the pups should not be exposed to any surface shared with anyone until the inoculations. They also should not be handled by anyone who has not washed their hands thoroughly before touching.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree with Claire a pen that includes their bed an also puppy mats is the best option you need to keep germs away from them as much as possible


----------



## simplymars9 (Nov 27, 2012)

Zoe is 7 weeks too and she is far from potty trained. For the most part I keep her in a pen with her toys and sleeping area in one corner, food in another corner, and her potty area opposite from all of that. She does not go where she plays/eats/sleeps. She'll miss sometimes, but I just clean it up. When she's out of the pen and roaming around my room, I keep an eye on her and once she shows signs of needing to go, I bring her over to the pad. 

You're right, they are young, too young, and they don't have control of their bladders/bowels yet. Just keep a close eye on them and don't let them roam around unsupervised. I found that to be the biggest factor in helping me with cutting down on accidents. And when it does happen (as it will, even when watching Zoe, she's a fast one), just clean it up. Nature's Miracle is mentioned several times in this forum and it has become my best friend!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree that 7 weeks is way too early to expect them to be trained. When you do see signs that they have to go, put them on the pad, and praise them. They'll eventually get the idea.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Um.... I wouldn't be letting them be all over the apartment.

Get an xpen.... the Iris is a nice one. Or a pop up one.

The Iris would be nice because you can set it up in a rectangle so one end has a pad and one end has their beds and food.....

This is how a breeder usually has her puppies.... in a pen type area where they can separate potty from sleeping/play area.... and the puppies are in there the majority of the time.

Set it up in a room that is used most often so they are with people


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Aww babys !!... I think exactly as tori said .. Plus canny be much poop at that age surely  xx


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

Here they.... Leila to the left and Wilber to the right. ❤❤😍😍


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Awww I want them both Albert wud love to pay with the, babies soooo much your lucky !!! X


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

They are so cute. Xx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the name Leila .... one of my favorite skin kids is named Leila  We call her Leelu Bug


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

Happy to report that I bought the pee wee pad from pedigree with odor and has work wonders with Leila. In the other hand Wilber is not having it. He is still doing his business around. Leila pee and poo on the pad with no problem. I heard that they have a spray that can also help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It may take Wilbur a while longer to get it. He'll eventually go where the female goes. I had two puppies at the same time also, one used the pee pad quicker than the other, but she eventually used it too.. Your two are still young , it doesn't happen overnight with most dogs. It just takes time and consistency I also rewarded them. With a tiny treat and praise when they went.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

When Leila goes... Take Wilber to the pad. If she is going, he probably will go shortly after. He may need more guidance than she does....


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)




----------

